# CM11 and SD card use



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

For some reason I can't get the CM11 4.4.2 official nightly to use the SD card at all, I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong or..... It's a Verizon GSIII. I have exhausted all of my ideas any other ideas would be appreciated.

Karnaj


----------



## aeroevan (Jun 23, 2011)

It works for me. Does it not show up in settings or a specific application? I think apps need to be updated for 4.4.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Karnaj (Jul 9, 2011)

The camera doesn't use it and none of the apps do either including clockwork mod I'm starting to wonder if the card is bad... Not sure because it reads all of the open space...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

